# Eggs in Danger.



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

A pair of doves made a nest on our basketball goal a cuple days ago. My brother was supposed to scare them away before they had eggs. He didn't do it and now we have two eggs there. My mom says we should destrot the eggs so that the pair can go make a new nest. I am trying to convince her to let me try to raise them. They were layed 3 days ago and I don't know what to do. Would the mom still care for them if we moved the nest to a tree? If not, any ideas on how to care for them myself.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TexasBirdFan said:


> A pair of doves made a nest on our basketball goal a cuple days ago. My brother was supposed to scare them away before they had eggs. He didn't do it and now we have two eggs there. My mom says we should destrot the eggs so that the pair can go make a new nest. I am trying to convince her to let me try to raise them. They were layed 3 days ago and I don't know what to do. Would the mom still care for them if we moved the nest to a tree? If not, any ideas on how to care for them myself.


No, the mother will not care for them if they are moved. You've really only got two choices. Remove the nest and eggs ASAP and they pair WILL go somewhere else, OR, leave them be, but be warned, you're looking at about 2 weeks before they hatch and another 4 weeks before the babies are ready to leave and be on thier own. That means no Basketball. 
Don't try to take the eggs and incubate them and raise the babies. It's very difficult to do.......not impossible, but there's really no reason to do that. I would only recommend that if the eggs had already hatched and there were live babies to deal with.
IMO, it's best to remove everything and let the pair move on to a better place to raise their babies.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks I will see what my mom decides to do. She keeps putting off destroying the eggs so they may get to stay.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TexasBirdFan said:


> Thanks I will see what my mom decides to do. *She keeps putting off destroying the eggs so they may get to stay.*


With each day...IF the dove mom is incubating them, there is a chance you have some developing embryo's, so be prepared for the long haul and allow them to finish doing the jobs you have allowed them to start.

Thank you for your concern over these eggs and allowing them to take up residence.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

Once they hatch I may be able to raise them. My brother (such an idiot) forgot about them and tried to play basketball. Luckily he has bad aim and only hit the rim. It scared the mom but she came back.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

Good news. Since my mom was going to destroy them, I asked my biology teacher if we could try to hatch them. SHe said to bring them in tomorrow. Does anyone have any advice on how to take them to the school without harming them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TexasBirdFan said:


> Good news. Since my mom was going to destroy them, I asked my biology teacher if we could try to hatch them. SHe said to bring them in tomorrow. Does anyone have any advice on how to take them to the school without harming them?


You've got yourself quite a situation here. First of all, going back and reading your posts, it sounds like these eggs should hatch in about 4, maybe 5 days. Trying to carry the eggs to school and hatch them yourself is very dangerous for the egg and babies inside. At this stage, the least bit of jostling will kill the babies. Do you or anyone at school have any idea the job you are about to take on? You can't feed the birds a couple of times a day and just leave them at school overnight till someone gets there the next day. They need to be fed continously around the clock for at least the first 5 days or so. Then, there's the problem of WHAT to feed them. I have no idea how much you know about doves and/or pigeons and most baby birds for that matter. They aren't chickens. They don't get up and start walking around as soon as they hatch. They are totally dependant on someone to take care of them for at least 30 days. They would need a baby bird formula for the first two weeks or longer. Can't just put it in a bowl and watch them eat. They have to be hand fed. I would suggest leaving the eggs alone, take your brothers basketball away and let the parents raise the babies like they should. If you (or your Mom) were going to throw the eggs out, it should have been done the very day you posted and asked the question. It's a bit late now.
If you can't leave the eggs, then I would suggest that you talk to you teacher and make sure he/she knows what they're getting into and we welcome them to come here and ask all the questions they would like to. 
That's MY two cents worth, for what it's worth.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TexasBirdFan said:


> Good news.
> Since my mom was going to destroy them, *I asked my biology teacher if we could try to hatch them.* *SHe said to bring them in tomorrow*.


If these eggs hatch, is your biology teacher going to take on the responsibility of hand feeding/raising them?

Cindy


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

She said she has never done it before but I have been doing research. I got a lot of imformation on taking care of them. I know what and how much to feed them to replace the crop milk and I have read on alot of sites about doves that you don't have to feed them at night since the parents don't usually anyway.

I know that the situation is risky and I am taking every precaution to make sure that they stay as safe as possible.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TexasBirdFan said:


> She said she has never done it before but I have been doing research. I got a lot of imformation on taking care of them. I know what and how much to feed them to replace the crop milk and I have read on alot of sites about doves that you don't have to feed them at night since the parents don't usually anyway.
> 
> I know that the situation is risky and I am taking every precaution to make sure that they stay as safe as possible.


Actually, I don't believe it's true that the parents don't feed them at night. As long as the babies are getting crop milk, it's "there" to feed them. The babies can't see because their eyes aren't open yet, and I believe that the mother, who usually sets on the nest during the night, does feed the babies because there's no need for her to go any where to get food for them. Now once they stop getting the crop milk, then no, they don't feed them at night due to the fact that they have to travel to get food. 
I'm not trying to give you a hard time,........just looking out for the babies.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

I understand what you mean. I appreciate all of your advice. Thanks for the help.


----------

